# Sexy Commander Shadowsun



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Because Tau are so popular this month, I thought I'd dig out all my old pics of my Commander Shadowsun conversion and post them on Tale of Painters with some notes. Check it out if you're interested in seeing more.

http://taleofpainters.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/showcase-sexy-commander-shadowsun.html


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

This is just fantastic mate... Nicely done


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Pretty sure there is a drawn picture with the same style. Don't know which one came 1st though.

EDIT: oh yes, there it is in the link.


----------



## bigray023 (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome job! Love me some sexy minis!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Ah man that is an incredible conversion! Will you tell us how you did it?


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Iraqiel said:


> Ah man that is an incredible conversion! Will you tell us how you did it?


Yes, I tell you how I did it in the first post of this thread? You're like me, I only look at the pictures too and don't read the text.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Gareth said:


> Yes, I tell you how I did it in the first post of this thread? You're like me, I only look at the pictures too and don't read the text.


No, in your first post you didn't explain shit; you merely provided us with a link to a tale of painters blog. There is a huge difference between the two.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

darkreever said:


> No, in your first post you didn't explain shit; you merely provided us with a link to a tale of painters blog. There is a huge difference between the two.


Don't get your knickers in a twist mate. All the information anyone needs about this model is in the link. I'm not going to repeat myself when I have all the information and imagery already set out in chronological order. If people are interested they can check out the link. Sheesh, I'm just trying to share some hobby with the community.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Gareth said:


> I'm just trying to share some hobby with the community.


And thats awesome, however you said you provided an explanation but all you have actually done is provide a link with that explanation.

Well show us the finished model in addition to the link.

Personally I am not a fan of the conversion at all. The face doesn't feel right to me and the body seems to just scream: look at me! Anime-like Tau sex symbol over here!

Just exudes the feeling of 'meh' to me. This hobby, the stories/fluff and the models entice me for the pew-pew not the sexy time.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fantastic bit of work Gareth. It really follows the artwork perfectly.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh god, blue alien chicks! My fetish!


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Just a question though. Doesn't Shadowsun have red/orange hair?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Insanity said:


> Just a question though. Doesn't Shadowsun have red/orange hair?


Shhhhhh.


----------

